# Help Req'd modding Vostok



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont know where to begin , I really really like the Omega seamaster with orange bezel










and I have come to terms with the fact that I will never be able to afford to buy one so that brought me to the idea of modding a Vostok so it looks similar , I was thinking of using an Amphibian 100819










but I am open to suggestions for a better looking Vostok to use , the help I require is where to buy an orange Bezel and insert from and what sizes etc do I need to be buying . I have never modded a watch before apart from changing a strap or two and this project wont be starting till after the New Year . All help appreciated and thanks in advance for any help given .


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

dagaz do dials and bezels inserts etc for seiko's that will give you that look


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Or.... unless you want the experience of modding, go for this 70 quid

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alpha-Planet-Ocean-Watch-Orange-Bezel-Solid-Stainless-Steel-Brand-New-/161762468124?hash=item25a9cb611c:g:va4AAOSwu4BVsPrS


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't you go with a much simpler solution and just buy an Alpha Planet Ocean?

If you really want to mod the bezel, it's quite easy. You need a bezel and a bezel insert.

For the bezel, google murphymanufacturing and order the one that fits the Amphibia 100. If you want a cheaper, go to ebay and look for a seller called Boris_gvb.

Then head out to dagaz or yobokies (we can't post links, so google them, you'll find them easily).



SBryantgb said:


> Or.... unless you want the experience of modding, go for this 70 quid
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alpha-Planet-Ocean-Watch-Orange-Bezel-Solid-Stainless-Steel-Brand-New-/161762468124?hash=item25a9cb611c:g:va4AAOSwu4BVsPrS


 That's the one. I had the black PO and at the time they were much cheaper but used gods know what movement. I was just looking at Alpha's site and they sell it for US$148.99, shipping included but now they fit it with a Miyota 8215 which is one hell of a movement. Made by Citizen and I think it's the same one used for example in the NY0040.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies I do like the Alpha but really fancy making/modding something that will be unique to me


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sure! And feel free to ask or PM any of us for further help if you can't find the ships we pointed out!

You probably know already how to swap the bezel but if not, it's quite easy and here's how you do it:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Kutusov I am sure this will just be the start of nany questions and most of them will probably stupid ones :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just being explaining to Mrs Sudron my plans for the watch and trust her to notice something that I completely missed , the secondhand on the Vostok is blue and in her words " would look pretty stupid really" any ideas anyone of a different Vostok to use as I am not confident enough to change watch hands , I would end up using "mr fix everything hammer" and it would all end up horribly wrong


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Thanks Kutusov I am sure this will just be the start of nany questions and most of them will probably stupid ones :thumbsup:


 No such thing on this forum, mate! At least not on the general sections, just on the political discussion one that I no longer know what's called.



jsud2002 said:


> Just being explaining to Mrs Sudron my plans for the watch and trust her to notice something that I completely missed , the secondhand on the Vostok is blue and in her words " would look pretty stupid really" any ideas anyone of a different Vostok to use as I am not confident enough to change watch hands , I would end up using "mr fix everything hammer" and it would all end up horribly wrong


 You would be hard pressed to find hands that fit the Vostok unless you used a set from another one. I think the Mrs is right though and I hadn't thought of that either. Maybe this one, as it has a simple, clean, military dial sort of like the PO has?



It's a red hand but I think it wouldn't clash with an orange bezel...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Thanks for the replies I do like the Alpha but really fancy making/modding something that will be unique to me


 Perfectly understandable :thumbsup:

PS: the second hand can be spray painted any colour you like..... although you would either need to mask off the white dot or redo it afterwards


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd say you have two choices for the bezel. Either a bezel+insert combination. Both the boris_gvb and Murphy bezels were mentioned above. In my experience, the Murphy bezels are better quality. Dagaz do a suitable orange insert: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4121427 or http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5555125.

An alternative is the am-watches bezel in orange: http://www.am-watches.com/accessories-bezel-with-insert-for-vostok-diver-watch-p-258.html. The difference is that the insert is already mounted and the shape is sloped and therefore more like the omega.

To get a look closer to the seamaster in your picture above, with 12, 6, 9 and a date window, how about this dial: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/DIAL-TO-VOSTOK-AMPHIBIAN-WATCH-NEW-634-/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqZ,!noE9fnRScBZBPddLshKig~~60_57.JPG

One thing: make sure the bezel is made for the case you choose. The am-watches bezel, for example, is for 060, 090, 110, 420 or 710 cases but wouldn't fit properly on a 100 case.

Cheers,
-wotsch



Kutusov said:


> Then head out to dagaz or yobokies (we can't post links, so google them, you'll find them easily)


 I thought the rules were changed and we can post links now. (If not, then oops).


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wotsch said:


> I thought the rules were changed and we can post links now. (If not, then oops).


 I bet you're right, I'm not as up to speed as I used to be...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Thanks for the replies I do like the Alpha but really fancy making/modding something that will be unique to me


 Blimey, that seems like a pointless exercise when you can get the Alpha, which looks more or less exactly the same as the Omega... But each to his own I guess.

For what it's worth, I had this little beauty briefly, which was a freebie from another generous forum member:










It came with a Murphy bezel, and it completely changed the look of the watch, as you can see here:










I gave it away again because it was a bit too small for me, and also I'm not really an Auto person, I prefer quartz. Nice watch though, and I can see the attraction, just not for me :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

wotsch said:


> To get a look closer to the seamaster in your picture above, with 12, 6, 9 and a date window, how about this dial: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/DIAL-TO-VOSTOK-AMPHIBIAN-WATCH-NEW-634-/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqZ,!noE9fnRScBZBPddLshKig~~60_57.JPG
> 
> That is a very god idea , in fact its killing two birds with one stone . its has the Omega appeal but also on my "little" list of wanted watches is a scuba dude so I would have both watches in one .


 who is good with photo editing software ??? could anyone put an orange bezel over this watch just to give me an idea of how it would look



















I would try doing it myself but my knowledge of image editing software stretches to as far as me drawing an orange circle around the watch on my computer screen with a crayon


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I would try doing it myself but my knowledge of image editing software stretches to as far as me drawing an orange circle around the watch on my computer screen with a crayon


 Damn it, that's what I was going to do.... :wacko:

That Vostok is nicknamed the scuba dude and it's one of the most moded models out there. By googleing it I did find this one, it's the reversed colour scheme you wanted though (and a different case):


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Kutusov said:


> Damn it, that's what I was going to do.... :wacko:
> 
> That Vostok is nicknamed the scuba dude and it's one of the most moded models out there. By googleing it I did find this one, it's the reversed colour scheme you wanted though (and a different case):
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's nice! Even the colour of strap looks good on it. Just don't put a NATO strap on a Russian watch, it's just wrong!! (I've been telling people this for years now and no one listens though.... :sadwalk: )


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you Kutusov for showing us, humble pupils, how to do the modding

.... :blind:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Thank you Kutusov for showing us, humble pupils, how to do the modding
> 
> .... :blind:


 Don't mention it, just linked to some youtube tutorial. But it's really easy and it's a cheap modification that changes a Vostok quite a lot (cheap if you go with Boris).


----------

